# How can you tell which hen is laying



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

I have 5 hens in my coop rite now. 2 of them are dedinatelt at egg laying age. My other 3 should be starting to lay too. My question is how can I or can I at all figure out who is laying? I am getting 1 - 2 eggs a day rite now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are physical changes to the vent that you can see once egg laying starts. 

Or you can add a couple drops of a different color of food coloring in the vent. When the hen lays some of the food coloring transfers to the egg.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Vent? What changes would happen? Also would the hen always lay in the same spot?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A layer has a moist vent. Non layers vents are dry. The layer's vent is also bigger.

Maybe, if she found it acceptable and nothing is keeping her from getting to it, then yes. New layers very often don't realize what is going on and end up laying just any where they happen to be.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

OK thanks Robin


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

You have 5 hens, that should really be quite easy to keep tract of. You just have to pay attention when you hear the call of a hen that just laid or the hen who is waiting to lay after her there is usually a ruckus that says an egg is being laid. I have 6 layers and can identify all of mine. Maybe because they are older girls and I happen to be home when they are laying. Seriously if you want to know who is laying go out into your yard and catch them in their boxes and listen. Then you can go and see who made an egg. That is what I do. Even if you only have 2 days a week you can spare pay attention and you will know who is laying.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

OK I will try that out


----------

